# Predator - gains?



## tanktronic (Jul 7, 2006)

Y'all,

I'm thinking seriously about picking up a Predator, but i'm curious if those here who have one saw noticeable differences. I know it may be hard to find out exactly what your hp gain was, but did anyone see noticeable [>1mpg] fuel economy gain? I'm trying to justify spending the money by counting on future fuel savings


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

It would take like 10 years to save $350 in gas, with the difference in gas milage. You would be better off trying to tell yourself that nitrous would be more efficient.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I noticed absolutely zero fuel increase. The big bonus is in the raised shift points in your tranny (if you got the A4 like me), the disabled torque management, the ability to rip your tires down to the rims at a full standstill (with the A4), disabled governor for running above 155, and you get to read error codes if you get a check engine light on, with the option to clear the alarm out if you want to. I payed 60 bucks to have 3 runs on a dyno stock, and after I had the predator tune AND a K&N aircharger CAI and saw roughly 20 hp increase, but I don't know how much of that was the CAI and how much was the predator.


----------



## Dwill (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a CAI and cat-back on my 05 manual and used the predator slp 421 tune. I didn't really find any noticable power increase. I just wanted to get better response , a better powerband and a/f mixture better than stock. It's just like jetting a carb, but you just are doing it electronically instead.
On another note, why can't I adjust/remove the speed limiter with the predator?? I used a predator on my mustang and could adjust it, but there's no option for it I can find on this one.:confused


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The diablo has a couple different tunes in it. The diablo tune, the 91 octane tune, and the custom. I used the diablo tune where you need to run the 93 octane and put in no extra info of any kind, let the programmer do it's thing. My car tops out at 163. If the factory governor was still working, it would've stopped at 155. The goats are heavy and not vette aeodynamic and the 346 rear end doesn't help the top end either. You aren't gonna see 186 out of our ls2's like you will the vette's ls2's even though we have the same horsepower and torque. A stock GTO won't do much more then what the governor shuts it off at. I've just got the diablo and a K&N aircharger CAI and it bumped me up 8 mph on the top end.


----------



## Dwill (Nov 28, 2006)

Factory governer was kicking in at 158. Now with diablo it stops dead at 155. I don't want any speed limiter. I will be adding plenty of go-fast mods to the goat over the next couple years. My bike will do an actual 180+. I just want a car that I can mod to get near that. And it'd be fun to race high-end cars (i.e. mercedes) that is governed to 155, then you go right by 'em.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

Dwill said:


> Factory governer was kicking in at 158. Now with diablo it stops dead at 155. I don't want any speed limiter.


Is that a typo, or did the Diablo actually lower the speed limiter?


----------



## bigmac (Jul 9, 2006)

*dimb question*

How does the goat handle at those high speeds? ever paranoid of a speeding tix?


----------



## Wangan_X (Jan 25, 2007)

somehow, i doubt he is worried about turning... 

anyone who isn't paranoid about speeding tix is a dumbass


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Very comfortable at 130.:cool


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

bigmac said:


> How does the goat handle at those high speeds? ever paranoid of a speeding tix?





Wangan_X said:


> somehow, i doubt he is worried about turning...
> 
> anyone who isn't paranoid about speeding tix is a dumbass


Speeding tickets?.....On a track?!....Not those I frequent... 

As far as driving the Goat at very high speeds.....You DON'T TURN! It's done on long, straight stretches.

Suggest you read about or watch a video of James May when he took the Bugatti Veyron to its top speed of 253 MPH recently. 

Did he take the Veyron thru turns at those speeds? HELL NO! He conducted the speed test on a 5-1/2 mile straightaway on a Volkswagen testing track in Germany. And, yep, VW builds the Bugatti Veyron since it owns Bugatti....Just in case you weren't aware.

Narrow-minded people should stay quiet when they don't know what they're talking about!...:seeya:


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Got a link to that Mean goat?
I'd like to see it. What else does VW own? Lambo?


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> Got a link to that Mean goat?
> I'd like to see it. What else does VW own? Lambo?


Video

Lamborghini is a subsidiary of Audi which in turn is a subsidiary of VW, so it's under the VW umbrella....Don't know of any others.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Did he say 850,000 LB car????????????????????????? Thats worse than them saying the manaro goes 74 mph in first.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I would cry too if I could go 253 mph. I like the star wars theme in the backround.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> Did he say 850,000 LB car????????????????????????? Thats worse than them saying the manaro goes 74 mph in first.


That's what I heard him say, also. According to Edmunds, its curb weight is 4162 lbs....Maybe all that speed was affecting May's mind!


----------



## bluebluemblue (Dec 20, 2006)

?
I pound = $1.9512 dollars current exchange 2/11/07

1.13 million dollars ???

1,700,000 to own one in the USA.

I am waiting until next year and the new car bugs are worked out.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Me too. I don't want to get one until they are perfect. I will probably use mine as a daily driver in the winter so I don't have to drive the goat in all the salt.


----------



## Wangan_X (Jan 25, 2007)

we all have our "tracks" unless you are actually refering to dragstrips, in which case you shouldn't have to worry about running 180's


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I hit 150 every night. Just because I can and it's a thrill to. God, I hope there's no pigs reading this. Yes, to the other posts that said you have to drive straight and more or less don't blink/flinch, or you're dead. I live on the eastern shore of Mobile Bay on gulf coast Alabama and have to drive across I-10 (over water with no on/offramps) to the western shore to get to work. Worrying about cops don't apply out over the water, just traffic. To get to 163, my car's top speed with the diablo mod and the K&N Aircharger CAI, you need about 1.5 to 2 miles of cruising, hammer down, no lefts or rights, just gas and concentration. Anything above 150 is scary, car starts to "float", you don't feel the road anymore, she's giving you signals even though the motor's got more, you shouldn't be going faster. This is all in a stock suspension and stock "18 rim and tire (Bridgestones) car. The top end of the goat takes AWHILE to get there and hover, you won't redline trust me, it's all about the wind-drag limit. You'll get to 135-140 in a hurry, after that you twiddle your fingers till she reaches her limit. You need straight flat land, or you're dead, and this ain't no video game with 2nd and 3rd lives after wrecks.


----------



## jday240 (Feb 10, 2007)

The Bayway seems short at 130...never tried any more than that. Too windy! BTW Dusty I saw another Impulse Blue 06 with Baldwin county plates yesterday - it had stock 17" wheels, and blue rear bumper inserts. There is also a Spice Red 06 with black wheels in the Gulf Shores area. 

I bought my car used and it has no known performance mods. I pulled 165 twice at the top of 5th and the speed limiter kicked in. I don't race personally but like a quick blast through the gears once in a while.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 12, 2006)

Top gear is in filmed in the UK. They don't use pounds but Kilograms. So when he said 850,000 pounds he meant UK currency.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

JoJo said:


> Top gear is in filmed in the UK. They don't use pounds but Kilograms. So when he said 850,000 pounds he meant UK currency.


Hope you are being sarcastic JoJo.:lol:


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

JoJo said:


> Top gear is in filmed in the UK. They don't use pounds but Kilograms. So when he said 850,000 pounds he meant UK currency.


I believe you are correct.

850,000 British pounds = ~1.7 million U.S. dollars, which is about the price of the Veyron over here, I think.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

253 kinda makes 160 look like a fence post.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

pickinfights said:


> 253 kinda makes 160 look like a fence post.


:agree


----------



## lvmygto (Apr 24, 2007)

*Let me know what time you drive...*



dustyminpin said:


> I hit 150 every night. Just because I can and it's a thrill to. God, I hope there's no pigs reading this. Yes, to the other posts that said you have to drive straight and more or less don't blink/flinch, or you're dead. I live on the eastern shore of Mobile Bay on gulf coast Alabama and have to drive across I-10 (over water with no on/offramps) to the western shore to get to work. Worrying about cops don't apply out over the water, just traffic. To get to 163, my car's top speed with the diablo mod and the K&N Aircharger CAI, you need about 1.5 to 2 miles of cruising, hammer down, no lefts or rights, just gas and concentration. Anything above 150 is scary, car starts to "float", you don't feel the road anymore, she's giving you signals even though the motor's got more, you shouldn't be going faster. This is all in a stock suspension and stock "18 rim and tire (Bridgestones) car. The top end of the goat takes AWHILE to get there and hover, you won't redline trust me, it's all about the wind-drag limit. You'll get to 135-140 in a hurry, after that you twiddle your fingers till she reaches her limit. You need straight flat land, or you're dead, and this ain't no video game with 2nd and 3rd lives after wrecks.


.........so I can stay home! I'm West Mobile.:cheers


----------

